# centre console retrofit



## Damo999 (Mar 9, 2016)

Hey guys/girls

After trying all other sources with no joy had to bite the bullet and get new centre console in leather and silver insert direct from Audi ! I know the silver insert is a matter of taste but hard plastic console really made me regret not going for extended leather pack. Does any of you clever experienced folk have any help or advice on how to remove the sections of console to be replaced. Did ask at Audi but the trim guy was on holiday and the young lad didn't have a clue. Any help or instruction would be greatly appreciated, cheers Damo


----------



## drmrfi (May 27, 2012)

I´ve done this recently and it´s fairly complicated DIY-job.

You can do it by just replacing the plastic surround with new leather one with rest of the centre console (drink holder, arm rest, etc.) in situ. But the 100% proper way to do it would be taking the whole centre console unit out.

The surround is fixed by 10 8 mm bolts (6 from the top and 4 from the bottom). 
When replacing just the surround, it´s difficult to remove the 4 "inverted" bolts and they are impossible to replace from the top. The only way to fix it again with 10 bolts is to take the whole console unit out.
That said, fixing it with 6 bolts from the top seems to be perfectly adequate.

1. Remove gear knob + gaiter
2. Pull / lever out the MMI / handbrake switch unit
3. Remove switch-unit (in the middle of the dash), radio head-unit type flat metal "keys" are needed for this.
4. Remove black plastic cover plate (under and around the switch-unit)
5. Pull / lever out console insert / trim
6. Remove the old surround by undoing the above mentioned 10 bolts
7. Refitting is reverse of removal


----------



## Damo999 (Mar 9, 2016)

Cheers mate, thought it would be pretty straightforward but guess I should have checked before I ordered the parts haha


----------



## Damo999 (Mar 9, 2016)

Hey drmrfi

Sorry to be a pain, did you just go with trial and error to do your console or find the process online or from advice ? I've got trim removal tools etc but don't want to damage anything by prying or pulling in the wrong spot. managed to get an exploded view of the centre console but it doesn't show locations of clips etc or where to insert trim removal tool to release the clips. Any more info would be appreciated.
Cheers Mate


----------



## drmrfi (May 27, 2012)

No problem!

It was trial and error for me as I didn´t find any info about this online.
The biggest pain was to get the MMI control unit out. After that it was just constant moderate struggle  
I found it useful to study pics of these parts for sale on eBay (mostly on eBay.de) to learn their "anatomy" and locations of the clips etc.

Good luck and just ask if you have any questions!


----------



## Damo999 (Mar 9, 2016)

Cheers mate, parts on back order so expecting 7-10 working days and then the fun begins. Wish you'd have taken pics at each stage of yours, that would have been a big help (with hindsight haha) ! I'll try to do so if anyone else needs for future ref.


----------



## audinut (Oct 2, 2015)

Damo999 said:


> Cheers mate, parts on back order so expecting 7-10 working days and then the fun begins. Wish you'd have taken pics at each stage of yours, that would have been a big help (with hindsight haha) ! I'll try to do so if anyone else needs for future ref.


 I wouldn't do it even I really like it myself. From my previous experience, unless something broken and really need a fix, replacement otherwise I wouldn't touch them. Removing things inside the car, i.e. door card, console, seat, air vent etc.... and no matter how good / careful you put them back, there will be rattle and noises, and I absolutely cannot live with it.


----------



## drmrfi (May 27, 2012)

With interior work you have to do your homework properly to get to know the parts you are going to remove and how to do it.
Good selection of plastic trim removal tools, gentle hand and working in a warm environment (preferably outdoors in sunshine) are essential.

This console replacement is a delicate job and definately not for beginners, but still doable by competent DIY-er.

I´ve recently fitted extended leather pack and replaced door cards and the end result is 100% proper.
No broken parts, dings, dents or rattles.


----------



## Damo999 (Mar 9, 2016)

audinut said:


> Damo999 said:
> 
> 
> > Cheers mate, parts on back order so expecting 7-10 working days and then the fun begins. Wish you'd have taken pics at each stage of yours, that would have been a big help (with hindsight haha) ! I'll try to do so if anyone else needs for future ref.
> ...


Yeah I understand what your saying but always regretted not having extended leather and with the right tools, bit of research and lots of patience think its totally possible and will be worth the effort to me when its done. Even if the worst happened any damaged parts are pretty easy to source on eBay. When the parts are ready for collection I will be speaking to the trim guy at Audi before I start.


----------



## JCS_AutoID (Apr 10, 2016)

drmrfi said:


> No problem!
> 
> It was trial and error for me as I didn´t find any info about this online.
> The biggest pain was to get the MMI control unit out. After that it was just constant moderate struggle
> ...


I'm doing this now. How did you get the bottom section of the interior out?


----------



## Jannerman (Nov 19, 2016)

JCS_AutoID said:


> I'm doing this now. How did you get the bottom section of the interior out?


Are you retrofitting the leather trimmed version, cos I'm really keen on doing this mod, would you mind saying where you got it and how much it cost?


----------



## JCS_AutoID (Apr 10, 2016)

Jannerman said:


> JCS_AutoID said:
> 
> 
> > I'm doing this now. How did you get the bottom section of the interior out?
> ...


Was taking out the centre console to wrap gloss black.

There are loads of the leather trims on eBay if you have a scan! Red one here: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/OEM-AUDI-...155123?hash=item464dfd46f3:g:ipUAAOSwve5XNl9P


----------



## Jannerman (Nov 19, 2016)

JCS_AutoID said:


> Jannerman said:
> 
> 
> > JCS_AutoID said:
> ...


Thanks for that @JCS_AutoID, I've been looking on ebay for months but I haven't seen a black leather centre console for a R/H drive yet, it's getting to the point where I may just have to bight the bullet and buy a brand new one if they're not tooooooo much dosh!


----------



## Damo999 (Mar 9, 2016)

Hi Guys

it's been a while since I did mine but here goes, after looking for ages on eBay and all the ones listed from Germany thus left hand drive I finally bit the bullet and went to Manchester Audi, I haggled for discount and got 15% I think I paid £300 for the black leather console (which comes with the ambient lighting strip) and £60 for the silver trim that goes around the cup holder and down the sides of the console below the leather section. Then the fun really started, Audi wanted 4-5 hours labour for fitting at £140 p/hr plus VAT so thought how hard can it be I'll do myself....... the first problem was s-tronic gear knob, when you take it off if the switch gets pressed in it locks and you have to strip down the gear knob completely to reset the locking pin, total pain but managed after watch guides on you tube. then the main issue, no matter how much I tried with every trim removal tool and advice from other members for the love of god the mmi section wouldn't come out, gave up after several attempts before anything got broken and took to two different garages, one wouldn't even attempt it and the other gave up after three hours as they to couldn't remove the mmi unit (which is required to change to console) I finally found a specialist trimmer who took on the job and did a fantastic job including connecting the ambient light steps, and reseting the fault code on dash as they had to remove the seats and unplug them the remove the full console to swap over the parts. They charges £200 and it took them most of the day. Now its done it looks and feels so much better but be prepared ITS NOT AN EASY DIY
JOB, unless your experienced and have all the right tools and equipment. My advice would be spec the extended leather when buying the car if you can, but obvs too late for that for some.
hope this helps


----------



## Damo999 (Mar 9, 2016)

I'm sure some one will say it's easy and just takes time and patience but believe me I tried everything myself and so did an auto electrician I know as well as a car retrimmer garage who removes full dashboards but he couldn't remove the mmi unit, the front can be unclipped but the rear is so tight you really do run the risk of permanently damaging it by trying to force it, and I'm sure Mr Audi would be very happy to replace for several hundred quid plus fitting charges so its just an honest account of what I went through from experience.


----------



## Jannerman (Nov 19, 2016)

Thanks @Damo999 that's really good info, I've already had the MMI unit and the brushed metal centre piece out to to do some other work, scary stuff cos it's held in really tight but luckily I didn't damage anything.

Really interested in the LED lighting strips coming with it.. was the wiring already in your car to connect them up? and did you need to do any coding to get them lit up?


----------



## Damo999 (Mar 9, 2016)

Jannerman said:


> Thanks @Damo999 that's really good info, I've already had the MMI unit and the brushed metal centre piece to to do some other work, scary stuff cos it's held in really tight but luckily I didn't damage anything.
> 
> Really interested in the LED lighting strips coming with it.. was the wiring already in your car to connect them up? and did you need to do any coding to get them lit up?


the lighting strips came attached in the console (even though the guy at Audi quoted me £40 for them) I'm not an expert but the garage who fitted connected them up to an ignition feed from the console so when I press the start/stop and the console lights come on so do the lighting strips, hope that makes sense


----------



## Damo999 (Mar 9, 2016)

the only coding was because he had removed the seats and unplugged them not from the lighting strips


----------



## Jannerman (Nov 19, 2016)

Cheers Damo, that's brilliant news...I might just have to stump up the cash for a new console, it's about the last thing to get on my list of mods.


----------



## Damo999 (Mar 9, 2016)

good look mate, you'll be made up with it when it's all done


----------



## JCS_AutoID (Apr 10, 2016)

Yeah I stumbled at the S Tronic gearbox part. Ended up panicking and taking it to Audi....

I had no idea what it was and neither did Audi. I'm thinking I might be charged for this now D:


----------



## Damo999 (Mar 9, 2016)

Yeah I'd imagine you will be Audi don't do much for free I'm afraid


----------



## Damo999 (Mar 9, 2016)

Jannerman said:


> Cheers Damo, that's brilliant news...I might just have to stump up the cash for a new console, it's about the last thing to get on my list of mods.


Just had a thought which might be important, when I went to Audi to order the parts I had to give the registration of a car for them to pull up the parts list for that vehicle, I just looked on Audi uk website, used cars and found a TTS which had the extended leather and silver inserts, it must have also had the interior light pack with the ambient lighting and that's prob why it came with it. Just giving you heads up incase you go down same route as me.


----------



## Jannerman (Nov 19, 2016)

Damo999 said:


> Jannerman said:
> 
> 
> > Cheers Damo, that's brilliant news...I might just have to stump up the cash for a new console, it's about the last thing to get on my list of mods.
> ...


Thanks, that's very helpful info indeed, I really want it with the led inserts as well if possible.
I've done the led strips in the door cards and added the leather door armrests and instrument cluster cowl, so this should finish everything off nicely.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Damo999 said:


> Just had a thought which might be important, when I went to Audi to order the parts I had to give the registration of a car for them to pull up the parts list for that vehicle,


On the Audi system, where there are alternative parts, the part number for the quoted car will be in bold but all the alternatives will be there too, with the colour codes etc.



Jannerman said:


> I've done the led strips in the door cards and added the leather door armrests and instrument cluster cowl, so this should finish everything off nicely.


I've done the instrument lid only so far. Armrests and handles to do when the weather is warmer. Not sure now whether to bother with the console: breaking a clip is OK, breaking or bending the trim or switch modules is just £££££££.


----------



## Jannerman (Nov 19, 2016)

I thought I'd leave a few pointers about getting the MMI control unit out of the centre console. It took me a bit of Googling and looking at parts on eBay before I figured out a strategy. It's a little daunting as the danger of mangling the nice finish on the aluminium insert is pretty high if you aren't really careful.
First, let's get the gearstick gaiter out the way, grip it firmly between thumb and forefinger (as they say on the condom instructions :wink: ) and pull up.















I bought a set of el cheapo trim tools on eBay for about £2.50, this is the little sucker you want.
Th MMI unit is held in place VERY tightly by 4 wedge clips, 2 at the front and... you've guessed it!








You need to get the back released first as if you do the front first the gap at the back closes up to virtually nothing.
So push forward on the MMI unit really firmly to open up the gap here as much as possible








Insert the tool in the gap, it's just big enough, push it down and twist so that the hook engages with the underside of the lip. Then, when your'e sure it's got a really good purchase pull up really firmly.















Once you've released the rear clips the front can be pulled up with your fingers from inside the gear lever hole.








et voila!









There are two brown electrical connectors on the underside of the MMI unit which need to be unclipped before it can be free as nature intended.

I know this may seem like a bit of a numpty guide but it may just encourage people who are a bit reluctant to fiddle and help prevent damage to that lovely (expensive) interior trim... enjoy!


----------



## Damo999 (Mar 9, 2016)

Where was you when I needed you !!! Haha that would have saved me lot of time and money, just the bit about the back first is so helpful info, this will save a lot of peeps so much hassle


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Jannerman said:


> I know this may seem like a bit of a numpty guide but it may just encourage people who are a bit reluctant to fiddle and help prevent damage to that lovely (expensive) interior trim... enjoy!


It's not in the least bit numpty. It's ideal for those of us who, like me, are numptyish where trim stuff is concerned. I'd much rather take the gearbox or diff apart but I am suitably encouraged. 
Thank you Jannerman.


----------

